# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Weekly Newsletter >  Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #210

## akgraner

Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 210 for the week September 5th - September 11th, 2010. In this issue we cover.

*Links to UWN*

Link to Wiki Page - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue210Link to PDF - http://people.ubuntu.com/~akgraner/U..._Issue_210.pdf

*In This Issue*

How Ubuntu is MadeDaily Dose of Scribus TrunkEdubuntu Gets a New InstallerMagic Trackpad Drivers Land in Ubuntu Maverick and Upstream!Making Usability Part of the Development ProcessUbuntu StatsFree Banner for Approved LoCo TeamsOLF Day 1: UbuconRecent posts from Planet LaunchpadMeasuring the Value of Canonicals LaunchpadCleansweep UpdatesGTK Impression  Nautilus BreadcrumbsNew in Quickly for MaverickOhio Linuxfest 2010Ruby packaging in Debian and Ubuntu: Mythbusting and FAQRunning Ubuntu on an Amazon "micro" InstanceSome progress on Daily BuildsThis week in design  10 September 2010In The PressIn The BlogosphereCanonical's Attention to Detail Starting To Show Up Big TimeFluendo DVD Player For Sale in Ubuntu 10.10Linaro Beta Released !OMG! Ubuntu! interviews GNOME co-founder, Frederico MenaTurnKey unveils a new kind of smart backup/restore system, powered by Amazon S3Weekly Ubuntu Development Team MeetingsUpcoming Meetings and EventsUpdates and SecuritySneak PeekAnd Much Much More

*General Community News*

*How Ubuntu is Made*

Sean Michael Kerner writes - Recent years have seen the Ubuntu Linux distribution, led by Canonical, experiencing rapid growth in both users and features. With the upcoming Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat release, set for October, Ubuntu developers will continue to push the boundaries further of both server and desktop Linux. Sitting at the upper rung of Ubuntu's engineering efforts is Matt Zimmerman, Canonical's CTO, who helps to lead Ubuntu's technical direction.

http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/reports/7169/1/

*Daily Dose of Scribus Trunk*

Canonical now uses the desktop publishing tool Scribus for many marketing materials. The Scribus project has made big strides recently, but unfortunately the Scribus package in Ubuntu is a bit dated. Mark discovered that Philip Muskovac is working on having daily PPA builds available, and includes details on where to get it.

http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/507

*Edubuntu Gets a New Installer*

Edubuntu 10.04 introduced a new GUI LTSP and Netbook interface installation. It was an improvement upon previous implementations, but not all that intuitive. Stéphane covers new improvements coming up in Edubuntu 10.10 that makes LTSP and the new Ubuntu Unity interface easier to install than ever.

http://www.stgraber.org/2010/09/10/e...-new-installer

*Magic Trackpad Drivers Land in Ubuntu Maverick and Upstream!*

If youve read some of my previous posts, youll note that Ive been spending some time adding Magic Trackpad functionality to the current Magic Mouse driver in the kernel. Im pleased to report that the changes have landed both in Ubuntu and upstream in Jiri Kosinas HID tree as it awaits merging into Linus tree. It will be available in Ubuntu 10.10 and hopefully in Linux 2.6.37.

http://voices.canonical.com/chase.do...-and-upstream/

*Making Usability Part of the Development Process*

Martin writes about his experience of working on the Launchpad team building a new user interface. He wrote a paper that covers the 18 months he's been working on the project that included enhancing the interface to use more dynamic content.

http://beuno.com.ar/archives/221

*Ubuntu Stats*

*Bug Stats*

Open (79302) +428 over last weekCritical (30) -1 over last weekUnconfirmed (38926) +389 over last week

As always, the Bug Squad needs more help. If you want to get started, please see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad

*Translation Stats Lucid*

 1. English (United Kingdom) (4) +/-0 over last week
 2. Spanish (8282) -115 over last week
 3. Brazilian Portuguese (32461) -617 over last week
 4. French (36852) +187 over last week
 5. German (53846) -216 over last week

Remaining strings to translate in Ubuntu 10.04 "Lucid Lynx", see more at: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/

*Ubuntu Brainstorm Top 5 this week*

Help the user understand when closing a window does not close the app - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25801/Que for apt-get - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25794/Idea for Xubuntu lifghtness - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25793/PSD thumbnail for the Nautilus - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25792/EOG with PSD and XCF facility - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25791/

Ubuntu Brainstorm is a community site geared toward letting you add your ideas for Ubuntu. You can submit your own idea, or vote for or against another idea. http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/

*Top 5 Voted New Ubuntu StackExchange Questions This Week*

Will the new open source Broadcom drivers be available in the current LTS release? - http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/questions/3929/Smartphones and Ubuntu - http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/questions/3782/VB.NET programming in Ubuntu - http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/questions/3818/How do I renew my DHCP lease? - http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/questions/4014/What are the common maintenance tasks on ubuntu? - http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/questions/3945/

People Contributing the best questions and answers this week:

 Oli - http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/users/449/oli

 dv3500ea - http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/users/667/dv3500ea

 Source Lab - http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/users/455/source-lab

 ændrük - http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/users/1859/ndruk

 fluteflute - http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/users/866/fluteflute

*LoCo News*

*Free Banner for Approved LoCo Teams*

Following a work that has been led by the LoCo Council, Canonical agreed to provide some gifts to each approved LoCo team, including a banner. Visit Christophe's post below for details and be sure to sign up soon, the banners and other items are due for shipping in a few months, but arranging it earlier is still better!

http://www.reponses.net/blog/2010/09...ved-loco-teams

*OLF Day 1: Ubucon*

Jacob Peddicord Ohio LoCo team member sums up what he learned at the UbuCon at the Ohio LinuxFest on Friday, September 10, 2010.

http://jacob.peddicord.net/2010/09/o...-1-ubucon.html

*Launchpad News*

*Recent posts from Planet Launchpad*

Just a quick look at some of the recent posts to Planet Launchpad:

Julian wants to get people using the PPA SFTP upload service - http://bigjools.wordpress.com/2010/0...pload-service/Derycks looking for help with the bug import script - http://www.devurandom.org/weblog/201...import-script/Brad writes about the new ways that project pages indicate much progress youve made in filling out your projects details - http://bradcrittenden.net/post/1014380539Curtis writes about remixing Ubuntu using Launchpad - http://curtis.hovey.name/2010/08/24/...ing-launchpad/

http://blog.launchpad.net/general/re...anet-launchpad

*Measuring the Value of Canonicals Launchpad*

Christopher Tozzi writes - Canonicals most famous project is Ubuntu.  But Launchpad, another of the companys major endeavors, has been around just as longeven though many casual Ubuntu users may not be aware of its existence.  Heres a look at the value Launchpad offers, and where it fits into Canonicals present and future.

http://www.workswithu.com/2010/09/07...als-launchpad/

*The Planet*

*Nigel Babu: Cleansweep Updates*

Total bugs with patches: 2196 (-37)Reviewed patches: 420 (+11)

Bugs with patch-needswork: 99 (+5)Bugs with patch-forwarded-upstream: 177 (+3)Bugs with patch-forwarded-debian: 62 (0)Bugs with indicator-application: 39 (-2)Bugs with patch-accepted-upstream: 56 (-1)Bugs with patch-accepted-debian: 10 (0)Bugs with patch-rejected-upstream: 18 (0)Bugs with patch-rejected-debian: 3 (0)

For more information go to:

http://justanothertriager.wordpress.com/?p=255

*John Baer: GTK Impression  Nautilus Breadcrumbs*

John writes about the latest updates in the GTK Impression theme. In particular, he takes a look at breadcrumbs and how they can be enhanced to not only provide an improved visual style, but also improved functionality and usability.

http://www.projblog.com/?p=1471

*Rick Spencer: New in Quickly for Maverick*

Quickly makes application development easier and faster with every Ubuntu release. Rick walks us through some enhancements made in Quickly widgets during the Maverick release cycle, including an enhanced dictionary grid, enhanced couchgrid enhanced gridfilters as well as new widgets.

http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/20...dgets-for.html

*Mackenzie Morgan: Ohio Linuxfest 2010*

Mackenzie blogs about her experience at Ohio Linuxfest 2010, which is one of the largest regular Linux related gatherings in the region. She presented on Ubuntu development processes and Linux security myths.

http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspo...fest-2010.html

*Lucas Nussbaum: Ruby packaging in Debian and Ubuntu: Mythbusting and FAQ*

Lucas covers the state of the Ruby packages in Debian and Ubuntu and explains how the packages are implemented and how they should be used by dispelling common myths about Ruby in Ubuntu he commonly comes across.

http://www.lucas-nussbaum.net/blog

*Scott Moser: Running Ubuntu on an Amazon "micro" Instance*

Amazon announced a new micro instance package that costs just 2 cents per hour. This means that you can try out Ubuntu on EC2 for 2 measly cents. Official images for Ubuntu 10.04 LTS are available and for the more adventurous there are also 10.10 daily builds available.

http://ubuntu-smoser.blogspot.com/20...-instance.html

*Jorge Castro: Some progress on Daily Builds*

Jorge spent some time recently with the Launchpad developers to make working with daily builds a bit easier. The recipe for making daily builds is now pretty straightforward, check Jorge's post linked below for more details.

http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/1088...n-daily-builds

*Canonical Design: This week in design  10 September 2010*

Fixing bugs on the desktopNew WallpaperSlant on the Hebrew Characters for the fontsDesign Team HiringLilly introduces herself and gives a report on dConstructUbuntu Travel MouseAnd sharing a cute video

For more information go to:

http://design.canonical.com/2010/09/...eptember-2010/

*In The Press*

*Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook Edition beta review*

Russell Barnes of Linux User Magazine review the Beta release of Maverick Meerkat 10.10' netbook remix. The review includes many of the new features of 10.10, such as the Unity Interface, Mutter and Zeitgeist; many features that are expected to be released with Gnome 3. To read the full review, follow the link below:

http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/reviews/u...n-beta-review/

*DEB Packages Now Open With Ubuntu Software Center by Default in Ubuntu 10.10*

Canonical makes another small yet significant change in Ubuntu 10.10. Downloaded DEB packages will no longer open with GDebi package installer by default, instead it opens with Ubuntu Software Center!

http://lxer.com/module/newswire/ext_link.php?rid=141358

*In The Blogosphere*

*Broadcom swims upstream, tackles Linux WiFi woes with new open drivers*

Ryan Paul writes - Broadcom announced today the initial release of its new open source  wireless drivers for Linux. The drivers, which are built using the  kernel's own native SoftMAC framework, are currently in the kernel  staging tree and are expected to eventually be merged upstream.

According to a Canonical's Jeremy Foshee,  the new drivers will be included in the upcoming Ubuntu 10.10 release  and may be backported to the current stable version. The driver  currently supports BCM4313, BCM43224, and BCM43225, but it can be  extended in the future to support additional Broadcom hardware  components.

http://arstechnica.com/open-source/n...-for-linux.ars

*Ubuntu One Music Store in the Wild*

Bob Mattes posts about his first experiences with the Ubuntu One Music Store. Although he originally meant to try it before now, it's only recently that he first actually used it. He was impressed with the range of music and found the interface clear. He does say that he needed to update his Rythmbox from a PPA to stop a pop-up saying he needed to install a plug-in that didn't exist. He also has a warning for US users that while prices are in dollars, the company that provides the music store is UK based so there may still be an international transaction fee, which can be avoided by using paypal. Overall, however, he enjoyed his experience of the music store.

http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com...e-in-the-wild/

*Broadcom Announces Open-Source 802.11n Driver*

Broadcom announces a new fully open 802.11n wireless driver, bcrm80211; this new driver will be included in the new 2.6.37 kernel tree. While the driver is still a work in progress and lacking many options, none the less this represents a huge step for the Open Source Community and Broadcom's involvement. To read the full article, follow the link below:

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...item&px=ODU4Mg

*Debunking the 1% Myth*

Caitlyn Martin writes -  Linux market share is not tiny. Linux and UNIX have held a majority share of the server room for over a decade. Linux is very competitive in embedded devices. It is also making great strides on the consumer and business desktop, which includes laptops, notebooks and netbooks.
Let's start with netbooks, the area where Linux has made the biggest inroads. According to ABI Research Linux regained 32% of the netbook market in 2009 despite being next to impossible to find in brick and mortar stores.Dell also reported that nearly a third of their netbook sales in 2009 were systems preloaded with Ubuntu. Recent reports that there was no longer demand for Linux on netbooks and that Dell was dropping Linux proved to be false. Indeed, as of today Dell is offering laptop and desktop models preloaded with Ubuntu in addition to the Inspiron Mini 10n netbook.

http://broadcast.oreilly.com/2010/09...he-1-myth.html

*Ubuntu One Blog: Ubuntu One Maverick beta update*

Special thanks go out to the Ubuntu Maverick alpha and beta testers and those that are informing us of Ubuntu One bugs in the release. Our team has been hard at work resolving them so I thought Id provide a brief summary of a few of the most recent fixes.

Ubuntu One is now using the new Ubuntu SSO authentication service. There have been many bug fixes along with this change that will make creating an Ubuntu One account more convenient and signing-in to add a computer more reliable

Fixed the application name Ubuntu One that we display at https://login.ubuntu.com/+applicationsAdded the Nautilus Ubuntu One ribbon and implemented fixes for when it is visible, how it functions, and some related Nautilus crashing issuesFixes to Nautilus displaying published filesMany server side improvements to improve server resource efficiency and enhance desktop sync speedUsability enhancements to the contact picker which will make privately sharing folders using your Evolution address book an easier processThe Ubuntu One Music Store is now available to Maverick testers using Rhythmbox. A fix is coming soon for Banshee

For more information go to:

http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/?p=589

*In Other News*

*Canonical's Attention to Detail Starting To Show Up Big Time*

Tech Drive-In reports on how Canonical's push for enhanced user interface experiences and design detail is starting to really show. They focus on developments such as the rebranding of the Ubuntu brand and changes to the installer to make it even easier for non-technical users. They also mention the redesigns of the sound menu and the Ubuntu Software Center as important positive steps being made.

http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/09/c...-starting.html

*Fluendo DVD Player For Sale in Ubuntu 10.10*

Canonical unveiled it's first paid application in the Software Center, Fluendo's DVD Player. Their DVD Player software offers a fully legal alternative to software packages such as libdvdcss-2 bundled into a media player. To read more about Fluendo's DVD Player and their relationship with Canonical; follow the link below:

http://www.workswithu.com/2010/09/10...-ubuntu-10-10/

*Linaro Beta Released !*

More information on Linaro in general and the 10.11 plans can be found at:

Homepage: http://www.linaro.orgWiki: http://wiki.linaro.org10.11: http://wiki.linaro.org/Releases/1011

To read the article in full and highlights form the beta release go to:

http://www.linuxuk.org/2010/09/linaro-beta-released/

*OMG! Ubuntu! interviews GNOME co-founder, Frederico Mena*

The OMG! team sit down for an exclusive interview with Frederico Mena, one the founding fathers of GNOME.
Federico along with Miguel de Icaza worked together in the late 90s to start the GNOME project  the desktop environment that Ubuntu and many other distros use.
Everyone knows and loves it, but how did it all start?

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/o...federico-mena/

*TurnKey unveils a new kind of smart backup/restore system, powered by Amazon S3*

This week TurnKey Linux, an Ubuntu based project, officially unveiled
TKLBAM (TurnKey Backup and Migration), a smart, fully automated backup
and restore facility powered by the Amazon S3 storage cloud.

Fully automating the backup and restore process makes it practical for
the first time to easily test backups "in the cloud", and migrate full
systems (e.g., servers) anywhere in minutes.

"We designed TKLBAM to be our ideal open source backup system. Imagine a fully
automated backup and restore system with no pain. That you wouldn't need
to configure. That just magically knows what to backup and, just as
importantly, what NOT to backup, to create super efficient, encrypted
backups of changes to files, databases, package management state, even
users and groups."

Read the announcement and watch the screencast:

http://www.turnkeylinux.org/blog/announcing-tklbam

*Weekly Ubuntu Development Team Meetings*

Ubuntu Desktop Team Meeting Minutes for September 7th, 2010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-09-07Ubuntu Mobile Team Meeting Minutes from September 7th, 1010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Meeting/2010/20100907Ubuntu Server Team Meeting Minutes for September 7th, 2010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/Server/20100907Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting Minutes for September 7th, 2010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting/2010-09-07Ubuntu Foundations Team Meeting Minutes for September 8th, 2010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/Meetings/2010/0908Ubuntu Release Team Meeting Minutes for September 10th, 2010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/Meeting/2010-09-10

*Upcoming Meetings and Events*

*Tuesday, Sept. 14th, 2010*

==== Asia - Oceania RMB Meeting ====

Start: 10:00 UTCEnd: 11:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/R...ds/AsiaOceania

==== Ubuntu Mobile Team Meeting ====

Start: 13:00 UTCEnd: 14:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Meeting

==== Developer Membership Board ====

Start: 14:00 UTCEnd: 15:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: None listed as of publication

==== Ubuntu Bugsquad Monthly Meeting ====

Start: 15:00 UTCEnd: 16:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-bugs on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Meeting

==== Desktop Team Meeting ====

Start: 16:30 UTCEnd: 17:30 UTcLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-desktop on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting

==== Kernel Team Meeting ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: Not listed as of publication

==== Ubuntu Beginners Team Meeting ====

Start: 23:00 UTCEnd: 24:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/Meetings

*Wednesday, September 15th, 2010*

==== Weekly Ubuntu Foundations team meeting ====

Start: 15:00 UTCEnd: 16:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda:  https:/wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/Meetings/YYYY/MMDD * Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam

==== QA Team Meeting ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-quality on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Meetings

==== Jono Bacon @ Home Videocast : Various Topics and Q+A ====

Start: 18:00 UTCEnd: 19:00 UTCLocation: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-baconAgenda: This is a weekly videocast by the Ubuntu Community Manager, Jono Bacon in which he discusses a range of topics and also provides a regular weekly Q+A.

==== Edubuntu Meeting ====

Start: 19:00 UTCEnd: 20:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu/Meetings/Agenda

*Thursday, September 16th, 2010*

==== Ayatana UX team meeting ====

Start: 12:00 UTCEnd: 12:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: * Introductions * Review team charter * Organize first UX activity * Brainstorm future UX activities

==== Americas Regional Membership Board Meeting ====

Start: 00:00 UTCEnd: 01:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/R...oards/Americas

*Friday, September 17th, 2010*

==== Maverick Weekly Release Meeting ====

Start: 15:00 UTCEnd: 16:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/Meeting/Agenda

*Saturday, September 18th*

==== BugJam ====

Start: 20:00 UTCEnd: 22:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-us-dc on irc.freenode.net Location: IRC channel #ubuntu-bugs.  Taste of IndiaAgenda: None listed as of publication

=== Sunday, September 19th 2010

==== Ubuntu Forums Unanswered Posts Team Meeting ====

Start: 21:00 UTCEnd: 22:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntuforums-unanswered on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnansweredPostsTeam/Meetings

*Monday, September 20th 2010*

==== Security Team Catch-up ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 17:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: nothing formal, just a weekly catch-up. Weekly Ubuntu Security Team catch-up meeting. Anyone is welcome to join if they want to watch, contribute, etc.

*Updates and Security for 6.06, 8.04, 9.04, 9.10, 10.04, and 10.10*

*Security Updates*

USN-983-1: Sudo vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-983-1USN-984-1: LFTP vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-984-1USN-985-1: mountall vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-985-1USN-975-1: Firefox and Xulrunner vulnerabilities - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-975-1USN-978-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-978-1

*Ubuntu 6.06 Updates*

None Reported

*Ubuntu 8.04 Updates*

lftp 3.6.1-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012540.html

*Ubuntu 9.04 Updates*

lftp 3.7.8-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...er/010140.htmllxr-cvs 0.9.5+cvs20071020-1+lenny1build0.9.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...er/010141.htmlzope-ldapuserfolder 2.9-1+lenny1build0.9.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...er/010142.html

*Ubuntu 9.10 Updates*

sudo 1.7.0-1ubuntu2.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012467.htmllftp 3.7.15-1ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012468.htmllxr-cvs 0.9.5+cvs20071020-1+lenny1build0.9.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012469.htmlzope-ldapuserfolder 2.9-1+lenny1build0.9.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012470.html

*Ubuntu 10.04 Updates*

sudo 1.7.2p1-1ubuntu5.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011700.htmllftp 4.0.2-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011701.htmleucalyptus 1.6.2-0ubuntu30.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011702.htmllxr-cvs 0.9.5+cvs20071020-1+lenny1build0.10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011703.htmlmountall 2.15.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011704.htmlgwibber 2.30.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011705.htmlapt 0.7.25.3ubuntu9.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011706.htmlapt 0.7.25.3ubuntu9.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011707.html

*Ubuntu 10.10 Updates*

fwts 0.18.02 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006943.htmllazarus 0.9.28.2-10ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006944.htmlkopete-cryptography 1.3.0-kde4.4.0-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006945.htmlkdeedu 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006946.htmlmpg123 1.12.1-3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006947.htmledubuntu-live 10.10.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006948.htmledubuntu-live 10.10.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006949.htmlhamlib 1.2.12-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006950.htmlshutter 0.86.3-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006951.htmlvte 1:0.25.91-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006952.htmlgnome-bluetooth 2.31.6-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006953.htmlgconf 2.31.91-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006954.htmlsalome 5.1.3-9ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006955.htmlmlt 0.5.6+git20100727-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006956.htmlkdenlive 0.7.7.1+svn4571-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006957.htmlgbrainy 1.51-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006958.htmlx-loader 1.4.4git20100713-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006959.htmlx-loader-omap4 L24.9git20100901-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006960.htmljasper-initramfs 0.16 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006961.htmltickcount 0.1-0ubuntu13 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006962.htmllibberkeleydb-perl 0.42-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006963.htmlpython-phoneutils 0.1+git20100219-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006964.htmlpimd 2.1.2-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006965.htmlevolution-data-server 2.30.3-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006966.htmlgdb 7.2-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006967.htmlapt-transport-debtorrent 0.2.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006968.htmlcommons-daemon 1.0.2-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006969.htmldia 0.97.1-7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006970.htmlepdfview 0.1.7-4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006971.htmlgitolite 1.5.4-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006972.htmlgst-plugins-ugly0.10 0.10.16-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006973.htmlibus-chewing 1.3.6.20100730-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006974.htmlibus-pinyin 1.3.10-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006975.htmllibpdfbox-java 1:0.7.3+dfsg-4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006976.htmllibxslt 1.1.26-6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006977.htmlmako 0.3.4-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006978.htmlmobile-broadband-provider-info 20100824-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006979.htmlnlog 1.0+dfsg-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006980.htmlopenarena-data 0.8.5-3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006981.htmlopenarena 0.8.5-4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006982.htmlplasma-widget-yawp 0.3.4-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006983.htmlpng++ 0.2.3-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006984.htmlpython-evas 0.5.0+r49677-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006985.htmlqcad 2.0.5.0-1+090318-7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006986.htmlquagga 0.99.17-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006987.htmlsauerbraten 0.0.20100728.dfsg-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006988.htmlscim-canna 1.0.0-4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006989.htmlscim-prime 1.0.0-4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006990.htmlsl-modem 2.9.11~20100718-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006991.htmlsmuxi 0.8-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006992.htmlsqlite3 3.7.2-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006993.htmlsqlrelay 1:0.39.4-11 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006994.htmltexlive-bin 2009-7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006995.htmltotem-plugin-arte 0.8.5~pre-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006996.htmltumgreyspf 1.35-7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006997.htmlutidylib 0.2-6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006998.htmlubuntu-meta 1.205 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/006999.htmlwesnoth-1.8 1:1.8.3-5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007000.htmlwhois 5.0.7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007001.htmlmarkupsafe 0.9.2-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007002.htmleglibc 2.12.1-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007003.htmlgrub-installer 1.55ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007004.htmlnvidia-graphics-drivers 256.53-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007005.htmlpython-reportlab 2.4-3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007006.htmlsalome 5.1.3-10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007007.htmlqemu-kvm 0.12.5+noroms-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007008.htmlnetbook-meta 2.032 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007009.htmlgdb 7.2-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007010.htmlxubuntu-meta 2.116 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007011.htmllogwatch 7.3.6.cvs20090906-1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007012.htmlcasper 1.242 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007013.htmlplasma-widget-yawp 0.3.4-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007014.htmlllvm-2.8 2.8~20100906-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007015.htmlwebkit 1.2.4-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007016.htmlkubuntu-meta 1.200 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007017.htmlgconf 2.31.91-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007018.htmllinux-backports-modules-2.6.35 2.6.35-20.10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007019.htmllibgpod 0.7.94-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007020.htmlvala 0.9.8-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007021.htmlsoftware-properties 0.76.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007022.htmlbristol 0.60.6-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007023.htmlcodelite 2.7.0.4375~dfsg-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007024.htmlguayadeque 0.2.7-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007025.htmlgigedit 0.2.0-1~exp1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007026.htmlschism 2:0+20100202-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007027.htmluget 1.6.0-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007028.htmledubuntu-meta 1.81 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007029.htmlkpackagekit 0.6.1-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007030.htmlgst-plugins-good0.10 0.10.25-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007031.htmlsoftware-properties 0.76.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007032.htmllinux-meta-ti-omap4 2.6.35.903.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007033.htmldesktop-file-utils 0.16-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007034.htmlhexter 0.6.2-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007035.htmlgnome-bluetooth 2.31.6-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007036.htmllinux-meta 2.6.35.20.21 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007037.htmlgnome-settings-daemon 2.31.91-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007038.htmlrhythmbox 0.13.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007039.htmlcacao-source 1.1.0~pre0.1-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007040.htmlbanshee 1.7.5-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007041.htmlfoomatic-db 20100906-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007042.htmlxfce4-terminal 0.4.5-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007043.htmlkubuntu-meta 1.201 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007044.htmlfoomatic-db-engine 4.0.5-0ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007045.htmlempathy 2.31.91.1-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007046.htmlpackagekit 0.6.8-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007047.htmlmantis 1.1.8+dfsg-6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007048.htmlclive 2.2.13-3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007049.htmlevince 2.31.90-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007050.htmlia32-libs 20090808ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007051.htmlacl2 4.0-3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007052.htmlwine1.2 1.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007053.htmledubuntu-live 10.10.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007054.htmlgdb-doc 7.2-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007055.htmlglib2.0 2.25.15-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007056.htmlgnome-python-desktop 2.30.0-1ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007057.htmlwine1.2 1.2-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007058.htmlzynjacku 5.2-3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007059.htmldocky 2.0.6-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007060.htmllxc 0.7.2-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007061.htmlpuppet 2.6.1~rc3-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007062.htmlgkeyfile-sharp 0.1-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007063.htmllibmtp 1.0.3-4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007064.htmlia32-libs 20090808ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007065.htmllibconfig-simple-perl 4.59-5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007066.htmllilypond 2.12.3-7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007067.htmllocalepurge 0.6.2+nmu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007068.htmlpetsc4py 1.1-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007069.htmlwsjt 5.9.7.r383-1.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007070.htmlpymt 0.5.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007071.htmlvtkedge 0.1.0-3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007072.htmlusb-creator 0.2.24 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007073.htmlcasper 1.243 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007074.htmljockey 0.5.10-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007075.htmlllvm-2.8 2.8~20100906-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007076.htmlkipi-plugins 1.4.0-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007077.htmllibgenome 1.3.1-3build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007078.htmlnvidia-settings 256.53-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007079.htmllinaro-image-tools 0.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007080.htmlnova 0.9.1~bzr265-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007081.htmlkcm-qt-graphicssystem 1.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007082.htmlklibc 1.5.20-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007083.htmlinitramfs-tools 0.98.1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007084.htmlxserver-xorg-video-ati 1:6.13.1-1ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007085.htmlkde4libs 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007086.htmlbluedevil 1.0~rc3-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007087.htmlibus-sunpinyin 2.0.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007088.htmlsunpinyin 2.0.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007089.html3depict 0.0.1-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007090.htmlpanflute 0.6.2-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007091.htmljasper-initramfs 0.17 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007092.htmlrhythmbox-radio-browser 2.0-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007093.htmlkcm-qt-graphicssystem 1.0-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007094.htmlsoftware-center 2.1.16 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007095.htmlsoftware-properties 0.76.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007096.htmlindicator-network 0.2.12-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007097.htmlradare 1:1.5.2-3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007098.htmlubuntuone-storage-protocol 1.4.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007099.htmlapt 0.8.3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007100.htmljinja2 2.5.2-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007101.htmlpuppet 2.6.1~rc4-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007102.htmlsoftware-center 2.1.16.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007103.htmlzope.browserpage 3.12.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007104.htmlzope.app.pagetemplate 3.11.1-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007105.htmlapturl 0.4.1ubuntu7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007106.htmlzope.schema 3.6.4-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007107.htmlzope.security 3.7.3-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007108.htmllinux-ti-omap4 2.6.35-903.9 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007109.htmlpython-apt 0.7.96.1ubuntu9 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007110.htmlllvm-2.8 2.8~20100907-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007111.htmlsuckless-tools 35-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007112.htmlopenjdk-6 6b20-1.9-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007113.htmlcluster-glue 1.0.6-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007114.htmlbanshee 1.7.5-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007115.htmlbanshee-community-extensions 1.7.4-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007116.htmlplasma-widget-cwp 1.2.1-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007117.htmlqmf 1.0~2010w35-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007118.htmlqimageblitz 1:0.0.6-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007119.htmlpacemaker 1.0.9.1-2ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007120.htmllinux-ti-omap4 2.6.35-903.10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007121.htmlopenjdk-6b18 6b18-1.8.1-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007122.htmleglibc 2.12.1-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007123.htmledubuntu-live 10.10.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007124.htmlltsp 5.2.4-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007125.htmledubuntu-live 10.10.6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007126.htmlapt-cacher-ng 0.5.4-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007127.htmlklog 0.5.6-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007128.htmldpkg-ruby 0.3.6+nmu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007129.htmllibmatio 1.3.4-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007130.htmlrails 2.3.5-1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007131.htmlplymouth 0.8.2-2ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007132.htmlopenchange 1:0.9+svn2132-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007133.htmlwine1.0 1.0.1-0ubuntu14 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007134.htmlgnome-python-desktop 2.30.0-1ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007135.htmlwine1.2 1.2-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007136.htmlltsp 5.2.4-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007137.htmledubuntu-live 10.10.7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007138.htmlfatrat 1.1.2-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007139.htmlktoon 0.8.1-4.1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007140.htmlpkg-create-dbgsym 0.45 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007141.htmlfreetype 2.4.2-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007142.htmlgkeyfile-sharp 0.1-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007143.htmlaptdaemon 0.31+bzr476-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007144.htmlvte 1:0.25.91-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007145.htmlbrasero 2.31.91-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007146.htmlxorg-server 2:1.9.0-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007147.htmllibubuntuone 0.3.6-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007148.htmltexmaker 2.0-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007149.htmlgrub-installer 1.55ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007152.htmlmini-buildd 0.8.15 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007150.htmlphp-xml-parser 1.3.2-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007151.htmlphp-xml-serializer 0.20.0-2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007153.htmlistanbul 0.2.2-8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007154.htmldpkg 1.15.8.4ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007155.htmlgweled 0.8.repack-4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007156.htmlinguma 0.0.7.2-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007157.htmlimsniff 0.04-6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007158.htmlarpon 2.0-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007159.htmlaiccu 20070115-14 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007160.htmllibindicate 0.4.1-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007161.htmldesktop-file-utils 0.16-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007162.htmllibgpod 0.7.94-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007163.htmlrhythmbox 0.13.1-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007164.htmlindicator-sound 0.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007165.htmlfenics 10.06-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007166.htmlopenttd 1.0.3-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007167.htmlmoreutils 0.41 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007168.htmlvgrabbj 0.9.6-3.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007169.htmlyoutube-dl 2010.08.04-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007170.htmllinux-ti-omap4 2.6.35-903.11 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007171.htmltomboy 1.3.2-1ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007172.htmllibindicate 0.4.1-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007173.htmlubuntuone-client 1.4.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007174.htmllensfun 0.2.5-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007175.htmlobexd 0.32-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007176.htmlusb-modeswitch-data 20100826-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007177.htmlusb-modeswitch 1.1.4-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007178.htmlapache2 2.2.16-1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007179.htmlirqbalance 0.56-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007180.htmlipmitool 1.8.11-2ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007181.htmlgrub2 1.98+20100804-4ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007182.htmlscilab 5.2.2-4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007183.htmlcloud-init 0.5.14-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007184.htmlbinutils 2.20.51.20100908-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007185.htmlpixman 0.18.4-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007186.htmlgdm 2.30.5-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007187.htmllibrspec-ruby 1.3.0-3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007188.htmlindicator-sound 0.4.3-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007189.htmlplasma-widget-message-indicator 0.5.6-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007190.htmlnipy 0.1.2+20100526-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007191.htmlplasma-widget-menubar 0.1.12-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007192.htmlmercurial 1.6.3-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007193.htmllibsexp-processor-ruby 3.0.4-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007194.htmlubiquity 2.3.17 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007195.htmlapport 1.14.1-0ubuntu7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007196.htmlxfce4-terminal 0.4.5-1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007197.htmledubuntu-artwork 10.10.8.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007198.htmllibmesh 0.6.3.dfsg~rc1-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007199.htmllvm2 2.02.54-1ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007200.htmlgparted 0.6.2-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007201.htmlplasma-mobile 0.0~svn20100830-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007202.htmltorch3 3.1-2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007203.htmldeluge 1.3.0~rc2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007204.htmlubuntu-sugar-remix-meta 0.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007205.htmlwhois 5.0.7ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007206.htmllibtorrent-rasterbar 0.15.3-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007207.htmlgnome-control-center 1:2.31.91-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007208.htmlloggerhead 1.17+bzr424-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007209.htmlmythbuntu-common 0.53-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007210.htmlpython-ipaddr 2.1.4-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007211.htmlpitivi 0.13.4.2-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007212.htmlltsp 5.2.4-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007213.htmlkolabd 2.2.4-20100624-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007214.htmllinux-linaro 2.6.35-1005.10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007215.htmlweborf 0.12.3-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007216.htmlgtg 0.2.4-4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007217.htmlshiki-colors-murrine 4.6-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007218.htmlgwibber 2.31.92-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007219.htmlsoftware-center 2.1.17 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007220.htmljackbeat 0.7.6-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007221.htmloneconf 0.1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007222.htmlrhythmbox 0.13.1-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007223.htmlldb 1:0.9.13~git20100908-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007224.htmlpoker-network 1.7.7-3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007225.htmlsamba4 4.0.0~alpha13+git+bzr12687.dfsg1-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007226.htmltaoframework 2.1.svn20090801-3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007227.htmltevent 0.9.9~git20100522-3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007228.htmllinux-ports-meta 2.6.35.20.14 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007229.htmlnspluginwrapper 1.2.2-0ubuntu7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007230.htmlsystem-config-printer 1.2.3+20100723-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007231.htmlxpdf 3.02-9ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007232.htmlvala 0.9.8-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007233.htmlapt 0.8.3ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007234.htmletherboot 5.4.4-7ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007235.htmledubuntu-live 10.10.8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007236.htmlqt4-x11 4:4.7.0~rc1-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007237.htmlubuntu-sso-client 0.99.6-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007238.htmlkdegames 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007239.htmlgnome-desktop 1:2.31.90-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007240.htmlplasma-widget-menubar 0.1.13-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007241.htmlsoftware-center 2.1.17.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007242.htmlaptdaemon 0.31+bzr487-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007243.htmlqtcreator 2.0.1-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007244.htmllibdbusmenu-qt 0.6.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007245.htmlim-switch 1.20ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007246.htmlaptdaemon 0.31+bzr493-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007247.htmlcairo 1.10.0-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007248.htmlbamf 0.2.46-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007249.htmlclutk 0.3.56-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007250.htmlsoftware-center 2.1.17.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007251.htmlunity-place-files 0.5.20-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007252.htmlunity 0.2.36-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007253.htmlappmenu-gtk 0.1.8-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007254.htmlunity-place-applications 0.2.18-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007255.htmljasper-initramfs 0.18 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007256.htmllinux-meta-linaro 2.6.35.1005.10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007257.htmlkdegraphics 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007258.htmlappmenu-gtk 0.1.8-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007259.htmlindicator-applet 0.4.5-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007260.htmllibmesh 0.6.3.dfsg~rc1-1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007261.htmllibindicate 0.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007262.htmllibdbusmenu 0.3.13-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007263.htmlindicator-messages 0.3.11-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007264.htmlrhythmbox 0.13.1-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007265.htmletherboot 5.4.4-7ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007266.htmlgutenprint 5.2.6-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007267.htmlindicator-datetime 0.0.6-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007268.htmlindicator-application 0.2.7-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007269.htmlindicator-appmenu 0.0.10-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007270.htmlgcc-4.4 4.4.4-14ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007271.htmlkubuntu-docs 10.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007272.htmllinux-mvl-dove 2.6.32-410.26 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007273.htmlkubuntu-docs 10.10.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007274.htmlplasma-mobile 0.0~svn20100830-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007275.htmlkubuntu-mobile-default-settings 10.10.0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007276.htmldell-recovery 0.66 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007277.htmlcdrdao 1:1.2.3-0.1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007278.htmlpython-defaults 2.6.6-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007279.htmlltsp 5.2.4-0ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007280.htmlrdesktop 1.6.0-3ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007281.htmlxdeb 0.6.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007282.htmlpetsc 3.1.dfsg-7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007283.htmlmythtv 0.23.1+fixes26192-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007284.htmlubuntu-netbook-default-settings 0.8.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007285.htmllives 1.3.5-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007286.htmlgcc-4.3 4.3.5-3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007287.htmlpython-central 0.6.15ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007288.htmlaptdaemon 0.31+bzr496-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007289.htmlparrot 2.6.0-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007290.htmlsoftware-center 2.1.18 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007291.htmltracker 0.8.17-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007292.htmllives 1.3.5-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007293.htmlsamba 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007294.htmleucalyptus 2.0+bzr1239-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007295.htmlapt-xapian-index 0.39 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007296.htmlsystem-config-printer 1.2.3+20100723-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007297.htmljasper-initramfs 0.19 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007298.htmlgcj-4.4 4.4.4-14ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007299.htmlebook-tools 0.2.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007300.htmlgst-plugins-base0.10 0.10.30-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007301.htmld-conf 0.5-1ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007302.htmlgnonlin 0.10.16-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007303.htmlgst0.10-python 0.10.19-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007304.htmllibfakefs-ruby 0.2.1-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007305.htmlgssdp 0.7.2-2build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007306.htmldarkroom 1.5.0~svn1037635-0ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007307.htmlgupnp 0.13.4-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007308.htmlgvfs 1.6.3-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007309.htmlkdepim-runtime 4:4.4.6-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007310.htmlfoomatic-db 20100910-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007311.htmlkdepim 4:4.4.6-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007312.htmlgst-plugins-good0.10 0.10.25-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007313.htmlgdebi 0.6.3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007314.htmlindicator-sound 0.4.4-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007315.htmlkdebindings 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007316.htmleglibc 2.12.1-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007317.htmlubuntu-mono 0.0.21 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007318.htmlindicator-network 0.2.13-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007319.htmleglibc 2.12.1-0ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007320.htmldebian-installer 20100211ubuntu25 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007321.htmlsoprano 2.5.2+dfsg.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007322.htmlhumanity-icon-theme 0.5.3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007323.htmlgrub2 1.98+20100804-4ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007324.htmlgnome-phone-manager 0.65-1ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007325.htmlgnome-user-share 2.30.0-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007326.htmlsoftware-center 2.1.18.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007327.htmlcups 1.4.4-3ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007328.htmlxubuntu-artwork 10.10.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007329.htmlhdf5 1.8.4-patch1-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007330.htmllibmesh 0.6.3.dfsg~rc1-1ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007331.htmlapt 0.8.3ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007332.htmldolfin 0.9.8-3build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007333.htmlapparmor 2.5.1~rc1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007334.htmlkolabd 2.2.4-20100624-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007335.htmlvarnish 2.1.3-7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007336.htmlsauce 0.9.0+nmu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007337.htmlgcc-4.4 4.4.4-14ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007338.htmlgcj-4.4 4.4.4-14ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007339.htmllinux 2.6.35-21.30 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007340.htmlslepc 3.0.0-p7.dfsg-7build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007341.htmlilluminator 0.11.0-7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007342.htmlliblouisxml 2.1.0-3build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007343.htmlhydrogen 0.9.4.1-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007344.htmlmuse 1.0.1-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007345.htmljack-rack 1.4.7-2build2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007346.htmlfluidsynth 1.1.1-4build2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007347.htmllashwrap 1.0.2-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007348.htmllivemix 0.49~rc3-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007349.htmlspecimen 0.5.2rc3-1.1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007350.htmlzynaddsubfx 2.4.0-1build2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007351.htmlibus-array 0.0.2-2build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007352.htmlubuntu-docs 10.10.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007353.htmlcgal 3.6.1-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007354.htmlginac 1.5.8-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007355.htmlfeynmf 1.08-6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007356.htmlgcc-4.5 4.5.1-6ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007357.htmlplplot 5.9.5-4ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007358.htmllensfun 0.2.5-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007359.htmlqoauth 1.0-2ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007360.htmlopencascade 6.3.0.dfsg.1-6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007361.htmlarmel-cross-toolchain-base 1.46 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007362.htmlqtpfsgui 1.9.3-1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007363.htmldarcs-monitor 0.4.0-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007364.htmlgnumed-client 0.7.9-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007365.htmlscim-thai 0.1.1-7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007366.htmloprofile 0.9.6-1.1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007367.htmllibmodplug 1:0.8.8.1-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007368.htmlcommunity-themes 0.23.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007369.htmlsmuxi 0.8-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007370.htmlmythbuntu-live-autostart 0.48-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007371.htmldeja-dup 15.92-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007372.htmlchromium-codecs-ffmpeg 0.6+svn20100904r58574+58998-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007373.htmlchromium-browser 6.0.472.55~r58392-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007374.htmlmathgl 1.9-3build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007375.htmlscilab 5.2.2-4ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007376.htmlkde4libs 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007377.htmlplasma-mobile 0.0~svn20100830-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007378.htmlqtwebkit-source 2.0~week31-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007379.htmlhaskell-alut 2.1.0.2-2build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007380.htmlhaskell-hsh 2.0.3-3build4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007381.htmlhaskell-html 1.0.1.2-3build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007382.htmlhaskell-irc 0.4.4.2-3build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007383.htmlhaskell-mmap 0.5.4-2build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007384.htmlhaskell-network-bytestring 0.1.3-1build2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007385.htmlhaskell-openal 1.3.1.3-2build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007386.htmlhaskell-uniplate 1.5.1-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/007387.html

*UWN Translations*

Note to translators and our readers please follow the link below for the information you need.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeekly...r/Translations

*Sneak Peek*

What the 'private cloud' really means - http://www.infoworld.com/t/cloud-com...ally-means-463

Whither with Ubuntu? - http://elevenislouder.blogspot.com/2...th-ubuntu.html

More Eyecandy On Its Way For Ubuntu 10.10 Installer Slideshow - http://lxer.com/module/newswire/ext_link.php?rid=141265

Ubuntu.stackexchange has passed the 1000 question milestone - http://drupal.txwikinger.me.uk/conte...tion-milestone

Canonical Design Team: Exciting things in the post! - http://design.canonical.com/?p=9278

Daniel Holbach: Who are your mentors? - http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=785

*Subscribe*

Get your copy of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter delivered each week to you via email at: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-news

*Archives and RSS Feed*

You can always find older Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter issues at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter

You can subscribe to the Ubuntu Weekly News via RSS at:
http://fridge.ubuntu.com/uwn/feed

*Additional Ubuntu News*

As always you can find more news and announcements at:

http://www.ubuntu.com/news

and

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/

*Conclusion*

Thank you for reading the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter.

See you next week!

*Credits*

The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is brought to you by:

Amber GranerLiraz SiriJonathan CarterPenelope StoweAnd many others

*Glossary of Terms*

Other acronyms can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/glossary

*Ubuntu - Get Involved*

The Ubuntu community consists of individuals and teams, working on different aspects of the distribution, giving advice and technical support, and helping to promote Ubuntu to a wider audience. No contribution is too small, and anyone can help. It's your chance to get in on all the community fun associated with developing and promoting Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate

*Feedback*

This document is maintained by the Ubuntu Weekly News Team. If you have a story idea or suggestions for the Weekly Newsletter, join the Ubuntu News Team mailing list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/lis...untu-news-team and submit it. Ideas can also be added to the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas. If you'd like to contribute to a future issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, please feel free to edit the appropriate wiki page. If you have any technical support questions, please send them to ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com.

Except where otherwise noted, content in this issue is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 License - http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/

----------

